# Taches blanches et lumineuses sur mon écran



## SnowMan (5 Mai 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je possède un MacBook Pro acheté en octobre 2007 et il n'est plus sous garantie.

Il y a quelque temps, j'ai constaté avec effroi que mon fidèle compagnon était victime d'un problème d'affichage.
En effet, des petites taches blanchâtres et lumineuses sont subitement apparues sur mon écran.
http://images0.hiboox.com/images/1909/d351b74964f517635f7076e4b1a3f3cf.jpg


J'ai d'abord pensé à des pixels morts mais des pixels morts devraient être de couleur noire. Non!?

Après quelques recherches réalisées avec mon ami Google, j'ai constaté que d'autres personnes avaient connu le même problème.
Il s'avère que les solutions proposées sont très variées et parfois plutôt farfelues tel que... le massage thaïlandais.


3 solutions s'offrent à moi sachant que je souhaiterais revendre ma machine dans 2-4mois:
*1)* Connaissez-vous une méthode fiable qui pourrait améliorer/réparer l'affichage?
*2)* Revendre mon Mac tel quel sachant que ça risque de faire baisser de façon significatif le prix de vente ?
*3)* Quel est le prix moyen pour faire changer l'écran de mon Mac (sur ebay, des écrans sont vendus à 400&#8364;...) ?  Est ce que ça en vaut le coût ?


++


----------



## MacQuébec (6 Mai 2009)

Les taches sont-elles toujours présentes?
Sont-elles exactement pareilles ou varient-elles en nombres, en grandeur et en éclat?
As-tu essayé pour voir si sur un écran externe les taches sont présentes?


----------



## SnowMan (6 Mai 2009)

Salut!

Alors je travaille régulièrement en bi-moniteur et, que ce soit sous OS X ou WinXP, les taches sont toujours au même endroit, c'est à dire sur l'écran de mon MacBook Pro. Ce n'est donc pas un problème logiciel.


----------



## MacQuébec (6 Mai 2009)

Dans ce cas, il faut changer l'écran. Il faut voir avec le marché local si la réparation vaut la peine. Sur un MBP de presque déjà deux ans, ce n'est pas évident. Au Québec, la réparation ne vaudrait pas la peine...


----------



## SnowMan (6 Mai 2009)

> Dans ce cas, il faut changer l'écran. Il faut voir avec le marché local si la réparation vaut la peine. Sur un MBP de presque déjà deux ans, ce n'est pas évident.


Le prix moyen de revente d'un modèle comme le mien se situe au alentour de 1000&#8364;.

J'ai fait plusieurs recherche sur Google et j'ai trouvé un réparateur d'ordinateurs qui propose le changement pour 390euros: http://www.ecran-pc-portable.com/ecran_MacBook.html
(Non agréé Apple donc on ne peut pas être sûr de la provenance de la dalle.)

En parallèle à ça, j'ai contacté 2 revendeurs Apple pour connaître leurs tarifs pour une réparation de ce type: le 1er m'a annoncé une fourchette de 800-1000&#8364; (en ne connaissant pas mon numéro de série); et j'attends toujours la réponse du 2ème (à qui j'ai communiqué mon numéro de série pour avoir un devis précis, je l'aurai demain je pense).

Donc mon calcul est vite fait:
Cas 1: Revente de mon Mac SANS changement de l'écran
==> 700-800&#8364; dans la poche (prix revu à la baisse à cause du défaut).

Cas 2: Revente de mon Mac AVEC changement de l'écran
900-1000&#8364; - 390&#8364; (réparation avec prix minimum) = 510-610&#8364; dans la poche...

Qu'est ce que vous en pensez?




> Au Québec, la réparation ne vaudrait pas la peine...


C'est pas étonnant quand on voit que vous avez inventé des plats comme la Poutine


----------



## MacQuébec (6 Mai 2009)

Si c'est pour la vente, je tenterais peut-être la réparation par un vendeur non agréé, mais c'est jouer avec le feu. Car si l'acheteur qui se présente connaît bien son produit, il remarquera une différence si la dalle n'est pas de la qualité des MBP. Enfin, c'est à voir. Sinon, c'est faire la réparation en trouvant un acheteur qui ne remarquerait pas la différence. C'est certain que ça se trouve... Pourtant, faut-il être en paix avec cette idée un peu frauduleuse ...

Ce sont mes compatriotes qui ont inventé la chose.  Heureusement, je ne revendique aucune paternité et ne ressent aucun attrait pour cette masse grasse!


----------



## SnowMan (7 Mai 2009)

Le 2ème Revendeur Apple m'a répondu: un changement de dalle me couterait 500 (la pièce) + 75 (main d'oeuvre).
De plus, j'ai fait d'autres recherches avec mon ami Google et il s'avère que ce défaut ne vient pas forcement de la dalle...

J'ai également contacté directement le SAV d'Apple pour leur expliquer mon problème. Il n'avait pas de problème de ce type dans leur base de données!

J'ai insisté sur le fait qu'il semblerait que ça soit un problème matériel et mon interlocutrice m'a dit qu'une prise en charge par Apple (même hors garantie) était envisageable MAIS je dois d'abord obtenir un devis en allant chez un revendeur Apple. J'y vais dès lundi matin!


----------



## C@cTuS (7 Mai 2009)

le probleme avec ce genre de taches, c est qu elles apparaissent lorxque l ecran a été nettoyé avec TROP de produit liquide. c est un probleme connu  , bien sûr pas chez Apple, puisque ce n est pas un probleme materiel de chez eux .


----------



## MacQuébec (8 Mai 2009)

C@cTuS a dit:


> le probleme avec ce genre de taches, c est qu elles apparaissent lorxque l ecran a été nettoyé avec TROP de produit liquide. c est un probleme connu  , bien sûr pas chez Apple, puisque ce n est pas un probleme materiel de chez eux .



*Trop*? Tu veux dire *trop* abondamment ou *trop* fréquemment?


----------



## SnowMan (8 Mai 2009)

J'ai nettoyé 1-2 fois mon écran avec peu de produit et c'était du produit spécial LCD :/
Ca serait vraiment la loose... et la machine a à peine 1 an et demi.

J'ai lu un article sur les problèmes récurrents pour les dalles LCD: http://www.hardware.fr/articles/589-1/dalles-carte-mura-electronique-pixels-morts.html
La description du phénomène "white mura" correspond assez bien au problème que je rencontre.


Quoi qu'il en soit, je pense que je me rachète un mac dès la semaine prochaine et je revends celui là dans la foulée.
Et par sureté, je revendrai systématiquement mon portable avant de dépasser la date de fin de garantie.


----------



## MacQuébec (9 Mai 2009)

SnowMan a dit:


> Quoi qu'il en soit, je pense que je me rachète un mac dès la semaine prochaine et je revends celui là dans la foulée.
> Et par sureté, je revendrai systématiquement mon portable avant de dépasser la date de fin de garantie.



Ça, c'est systématiquement ce que je fais


----------



## SnowMan (20 Mai 2009)

Je vous communique le résultat de mes démarches pour les personnes qui rencontreraient le même problème que moi :

J'ai donc contacté Apple et j'ai déposé mon Mac chez un revendeur agréé qui ont eux aussi contacté Apple.
Conclusion : Apple ne reconnait pas ce problème (contrairement au problème relatif au carte nVidia).
Je suppose qu'il aurait pu être pris en charge si mon Mac était toujours sous garanti.

J'ai donc acheté un nouveau Macbook et mon "ancien" est en vente sur eBay 


++


----------



## re12 (21 Mai 2009)

J'ai exactement le même problème sur mon MBP de 2008, encore sous garantie.

Il faudrait que j'essaye de contacter Apple aussi, mais bon je doute que ca passe dans la garantie


----------



## SnowMan (21 Mai 2009)

re12 a dit:


> J'ai exactement le même problème sur mon MBP de 2008, encore sous garantie.
> 
> Il faudrait que j'essaye de contacter Apple aussi, mais bon je doute que ca passe dans la garantie


Salut,

J'ai fait pas mal de recherches sur Internet et il s'avère que ce problème est assez courant. Et ce n'est pas normal que tu aies ce genre de problèmes avec une machine si jeune. Tu as un Mac encore plus récent que le mien!

Par conséquent, je te conseille vivement de les contacter (numéro sav : 0805 540 003) en utilisant les arguments suivants :
- ta machine n'a même pas un an
- défaut matériel courant (cite tes recherches sur Internet)
- ça te gêne beaucoup dans ton travail : cite le traitement d'images et de vidéos (même si c'est pas vrai)
- et surtout ta machine est sous garanti !

Ensuite, je pense que le schéma sera le même : tu devras te mettre en rapport avec un revendeur agréé de ta région pour qu'ils constatent la panne et qu'ils contactent Apple...etc.


A titre indicatif, j'ai trouvé un topic sur un autre forum qui traitait le même sujet et il s'avère que l'auteur a réussi à faire prendre en charge la réparation de son Mac par Apple.
Conclusion : just do it !


Et surtout, merci de nous communiquer l'issu de ta démarche sur ce topic


----------



## MacSedik (21 Mai 2009)

Salut à tous,
J'ai le même problème avec mon MacBook Pro Juillet 2007, j'ai une tâche Blanche (toute petite, on va dire 3 à 4 pixels) et en regardant la Photo mise par l'auteur du Topic, j'ai trouvé que la mienne est de même nature. Ma Tâche sur l'écran est apparue fin 2008, et mon Mac n'est plus sous garantie depuis belle lurette (Juillet 2008). 
Je sais pas si je vais contacter la SAV Apple, j'ai déja eu affaire à eux. Bref, je pense aussi m'acheter un Mac prochainement et puis la tâche n'est pas trés visible, mais ça en dit long sur la _Qualité_ de certaines Séries de Mac (rien que le mien: Defaut de Batterie, Carte Graphique instable, Chaleur et Dalle LED avec des tâches Blanches...).


----------



## SnowMan (22 Mai 2009)

MacSedik a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> J'ai le même problème avec mon MacBook Pro Juillet 2007, j'ai une tâche Blanche (toute petite, on va dire 3 à 4 pixels) et en regardant la Photo mise par l'auteur du Topic, j'ai trouvé que la mienne est de même nature. Ma Tâche sur l'écran est apparue fin 2008, et mon Mac n'est plus sous garantie depuis belle lurette (Juillet 2008).
> Je sais pas si je vais contacter la SAV Apple, j'ai déja eu affaire à eux. Bref, je pense aussi m'acheter un Mac prochainement et puis la tâche n'est pas trés visible, mais ça en dit long sur la Qualité de certaines Séries de Mac (rien que le mien: Defaut de Batterie, Carte Graphique instable, Chaleur et Dalle LED avec des tâches Blanches...).



Salut,

Je te conseille de lire les posts que j'ai ajoutés à ce topic, tu auras une idée des démarches que j'ai effectuées.
En ce qui me concerne, j'ai eu la réponse suivante : "Apple ne reconnait pas ce problème". (Sachant que mon Mac n'était plus sous garantie.)

La dernière personne à avoir participé à ce topic rencontrait le même problème que nous mais son Mac était encore sous garantie, je lui ai donc conseillé de contacter le SAV et j'espère qu'il nous fera part du résultat !

Pour le moment, Apple a mis en place des plans de réparation uniquement pour les cartes graphiques nVidia et un problème de batterie : http://www.apple.com/fr/support/exchange_repair/macbookpro.html

Même si ton Mac n'est plus sous garantie, je te conseille vivement de contacter Apple pour leur signaler le problème en utilisant les mêmes arguments que moi.
On peut toujours espérer qu'ils mettent en place un plan de réparation si un nombre important de clients se plaignent du même problème (défaut?) 

Tiens nous au courant !


----------



## re12 (23 Mai 2009)

je vais essayer de les contacter. 
Je vous tiens au courant.

moi la tache fait environ 4mm de haut par 5 de large.


----------



## C@cTuS (23 Mai 2009)

Et toi aussi tu as nettoyer ta matrice avec du produit je suppose ?


----------



## MacSedik (23 Mai 2009)

Je vais essayer de les contacter aussi, mais vu que j'ai déjà appelé auparavant à propos de la GPU et ils ne veulent rien savoir...

Sinon oui je nettoie mon écran avec un Nettoyant Spécial LCD et cette "tâche" est apparue avant, selon mes souvenirs. Mais je pense que c'est un défaut de Fabrication faut pas chercher plus loin...


----------



## C@cTuS (23 Mai 2009)

Moi je vous certifie que ce n est pas un probleme de serie ou quoi que ce soit, c est clairement dû au produit utilisé . Une matrice ne peut pas faire de tache blanche comme ca ,  ces taches blanches sont : du liquide , c  est clair et net pour moi , pour Apple aussi 

Autre que Macbook / Pro . Cela n arrive pas sur les Imac Alu ,qui sont dotés d une vitre devant la matrice , mais ca arrive sur les imac blancs ( le produit s applique direct sur la matrice .

Vous verrez que cela n arrivera pas sur les macbook / pro   Unibody (dotés d une vitre) . Eux peuvent avoir par contre des poussieres entre la vitre et la matrice 

Le contour d une matrice Apple n est doté que d un bout d aluminium , c est pour ca qu il faut vraiment faire attention en nettoyant .  Pour eviter tout souci , je preconise deja de mettre la matrice à plat ,de nettoyer , mais sans surplus de produit et un chiffon doux, qui absorbe un peu le produit .


----------



## re12 (24 Mai 2009)

Pour ma part non ca ne vient pas de cela, car dés sa réception la tache y était.


----------



## SnowMan (24 Mai 2009)

> Moi je vous certifie que ce n est pas un probleme de serie ou quoi que ce soit, c est clairement dû au produit utilisé . Une matrice ne peut pas faire de tache blanche comme ca , ces taches blanches sont : du liquide , c est clair et net pour moi , pour Apple aussi
> 
> Autre que Macbook / Pro . Cela n arrive pas sur les Imac Alu ,qui sont dotés d une vitre devant la matrice , mais ca arrive sur les imac blancs ( le produit s applique direct sur la matrice .
> 
> ...


Je reste sceptique. Mon écran n'a pas été nettoyé plus de 2 fois. Une fois début 2008 et une autre fois vers octobre-novembre 2008 et les taches sont apparues début avril 2009.

Si c'était du à une infiltration de liquide, je pense que le délai d'apparition des taches serait beaucoup plus court.


*@ MacSedik et re12 : **Est ce que vous pourriez mettre une photo de vos taches histoire de comparer ?*


----------



## re12 (24 Mai 2009)

Pas de soucis, voici 2 photos:












Cela se voit un peu moins sur les photos mais ca permet de se faire une idée.


----------



## C@cTuS (24 Mai 2009)

Quand je repare un macbook / Pro  dont le client a nettoyé son ecran  ,c est bien ces taches ci qui sont presentes  

Les matrices Macbook / pro , sont tres mal isolées a mon gout   .


----------



## re12 (24 Mai 2009)

erf, mais comment expliquer que le miens sorti du carton avait cette tache et que je ne me sert jamais de produits?


----------



## C@cTuS (24 Mai 2009)

Tu l as acheté neuf ?  ou sur le refurb ?


----------



## re12 (24 Mai 2009)

sur le refurb mais bon, logiquement il les vérifient avant envoi non?


----------



## macinside (24 Mai 2009)

re12 a dit:


> sur le refurb mais bon, logiquement il les vérifient avant envoi non?


----------



## C@cTuS (24 Mai 2009)

Voilà pourquoi tu as cette fameuse tache toi aussi . Le refurb , c est uniquement des produits Reconditionnés ... Et justement , Apple va pas s embeter a changer la matrice pour une simple tache blanche , qui d ailleurs ne devrait pas rentrer dans le cadre de la garantie  , c est aussi pour ca que le refurb existe, revendre des produits moins chers, reconditionnés .

Je pense bien sûr que les produits sont verifiés , mais la matrice fonctionnant, la tache blanche n est pas considéré comme une panne .


----------



## re12 (24 Mai 2009)

par contre il doit y avoir moyen de faire passer cela en garantie tout de même, je veux dire c'est pas normal...


----------



## C@cTuS (24 Mai 2009)

Oh le centre agréé n a pas de preuve que c est toi qui a mis du liquide (d ailleurs ,machine du refurb , tu  nes pas en cause) , donc normalement il devrait te changer le module (matrice complete).  Si tu t en plains , ils prendront ca comme une panne , sans souci je pense


----------



## re12 (24 Mai 2009)

Ok j'essaierai d'appeler le support d'Apple dans la semaine.

merci


----------



## SnowMan (24 Mai 2009)

C'est effectivement le même type de taches. J'espère que tu auras plus de chance que moi 

Je viens de tomber sur un topic qui traite du même problème et un membre affirme qu'Apple prend en charge la réparation même hors garantie...
==> http://www.jeuxvideo.com/forums/1-11-7662656-1-0-1-0-macbook-avec-tache-sur-la-matrice.htm

Je vais contacter le membre pour avoir plus de détails.


----------



## macinside (24 Mai 2009)

SnowMan a dit:


> C'est effectivement le même type de taches. J'espère que tu auras plus de chance que moi
> 
> Je viens de tomber sur un topic qui traite du même problème et un membre affirme qu'Apple prend en charge la réparation même hors garantie...
> ==> http://www.jeuxvideo.com/forums/1-11-7662656-1-0-1-0-macbook-avec-tache-sur-la-matrice.htm
> ...



sauf que vu la photo de l'annonce ebay auquel ce sujet renvois :






c'est typique d'une trace de liquide suite a un mauvais nettoyage ! (en général) donc Apple ne prendra jamais ça en charge sous garantie 



re12 a dit:


> Pas de soucis, voici 2 photos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cela s'appel comme dit ailleurs "mura effect" par défaut cela n'est pas pris en charge par Apple (@ C@cTuS relis tes kbases), pour que cela soit "pris en charge" tu dois contacter Apple et obtenir un code d'exception 



C@cTuS a dit:


> Le contour d une matrice Apple n est doté que d un bout d aluminium , c est pour ca qu il faut vraiment faire attention en nettoyant .  Pour eviter tout souci , je preconise deja de mettre la matrice à plat ,de nettoyer , mais sans surplus de produit et un chiffon doux, qui absorbe un peu le produit .



déjà vu sur des unibody


----------



## C@cTuS (24 Mai 2009)

Bah moi j attend de voir sur un Unibody , a part de la casse , pas encore vu de liquide  , sinon , meme leur contour en caoutchoux sert a rien alors ( caoutchoux qui passe d aileurs sous la reglette ou se trouve la carte airport , c est pour dire qu ils ont penser a tout ) c est pas assez etanche


----------



## SnowMan (24 Mai 2009)

C@cTuS a dit:


> Bah moi j attend de voir sur un Unibody , a part de la casse , pas encore vu de liquide  , sinon , meme leur contour en caoutchoux sert a rien alors ( caoutchoux qui passe d aileurs sous la reglette ou se trouve la carte airport , c est pour dire qu ils ont penser a tout ) c est pas assez etanche


Et si on fait un bisous à son Mac sur l'écran, crois-tu qu'il y ait des risques?


----------



## C@cTuS (24 Mai 2009)

SnowMan a dit:


> Et si on fait un bisous à son Mac sur l'écran, crois-tu qu'il y ait des risques?



tres important !! n embrasser son macbook / Pro , que sur le capot !!!  si tu l embrasses sur le coté matrice, ton ecran risque de rougir, et les taches rouges sont pas prises sous garantie !!!!


----------



## Gepat (11 Février 2010)

C@cTuS a dit:


> Bah moi j attend de voir sur un Unibody , a part de la casse , pas encore vu de liquide  , sinon , meme leur contour en caoutchoux sert a rien alors ( caoutchoux qui passe d aileurs sous la reglette ou se trouve la carte airport , c est pour dire qu ils ont penser a tout ) c est pas assez etanche



Bonjour, je réactive un "vieux" topic pour signaler que je viens de constater deux petites taches blanches suspectes sur mon MacBook pro ... unibody. Eh oui, même derrière une vitre, le problème peut se manifester ! J'appelerai Apple demain, mais je suis hors garantie (un peu plus d'un an). On verra ce qu'ils diront. J'ai peur que ça ne s'étende ...


----------



## arrakiss (11 Février 2010)

des petites taches blanches ?

Jai déjà eu ça, ct de la moisissure du à une infiltration
Mais j'étais en garantie.


----------



## Auréli1 (16 Juin 2010)

Et bien j'ai un Macbook Pro Unibody, je n'ai JAMaIS nettoyé mon écran avec du produit et... J'ai des tâches blanches qui apparaissent depuis 15 jours ; j'en suis à ma cinquième. Mon Mac n'a que 8 mois, il va donc passer les grandes vacances sur le billard, enfin j'espère.


----------



## hokua (29 Octobre 2011)

j'ai également une jolie tache blanche sur mon écran de macbook pro unibody de juin 2009
heureusement que j'ai pris un apple care de 3 ans. je vais m'empresser d'appeler le SAV pour faire prendre en charge cela.

écran nettoyé uniquement avec un produit prévu pour cela sur une lingette et jamais dispersé sur l'écran à l'arrache.


----------



## Xian (16 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai quelques taches du même style : c'est lumineux, blanc et visible uniquement quand on affiche une couleur claire. Si l'écran affiche quelque chose de foncé à cet endroit, on ne voit pas la tache. Elles se situent principalement près des bords de l'écran, mais j'en ai une vers le milieu, à 5 cm en partant du bas. Cette dernière me laisse des doutes sur l'écoulement de liquide; il n'aurait jamais pu remonter jusque là. Et je nettoie plutôt avec des lingettes pour lunettes qu'avec un spay.

Si je comprends bien, il n'y a rien à faire d'autre que remplacer la dalle. Sur ifixit, on trouve des dalles vers les 200 $, mais le remplacement est qualifié de très difficile. N'étant plus sous garantie, je crois que je vais laisser l'ordi comme ça. C'est un peu désagréable, mais ça ne me pose pas de problème d'utilisation.

A moins qu'apple reconnaisse un problème...

@Hokua : Tu es enocre moins actif que moi sur le forum (toi, un message en 3 ans, moi, 264 en 7 ans) mais si l'apple care t'a changé la dalle, tu peux nous le signaler ? Merci


----------

